# Hey UglY st!cK LOvers.... WATCH OUT for the Voltaeus!



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> My best advice is to go and find a store that is carrying them and feel them for yourselves.


I ordered a UL 5'6'' one from Cabelas yesterday, they just shipped it today so I will soon have one to try out


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

waterfoul said:


> My best advice is to go and find a store that is carrying them and feel them for yourselves.


i was hoping for Tourney champion bass man expertise!!!!!!i'll get around to it..right now still looking at boats and ordering equip i am familiar with online.i gotta get 'in person' to cabelas or bass pro to check out SFW's nu humminbirds anyway....:yikes:..winter would be ok..if it wasn't for snow,ice,clogged roads, cold etc:lol: sure hampers gettin around and checkin stuff out!:evil:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I'm not sure who it was that was selling these rods at the Novi show... but it was a big tackle store from the east side.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

waterfoul said:


> I'm not sure who it was that was selling these rods at the Novi show... but it was a big tackle store from the east side.


headed over to cleveland boat show in the morning..i'll look for them there...seems that de..likes it


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

shametamer said:


> headed over to cleveland boat show in the morning..i'll look for them there...seems that de..likes it


I'm pretty Jaded when it comes to rods...VERY picky about action, feel and a lot of things because what I like it's necessarily what most fishermen like since I fish for trout and panfish most of the time and not bass and other game fish. My Dad is also very picky and when I got the rod yesterday I handed it to him and his words to me were "You should order me one" I don't think you'll be disappointed what so ever with one -Bryon


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

DE82 said:


> I'm pretty Jaded when it comes to rods... -Bryon


Given your professed devotion to Ugly Sticks, I can understand that.:lol:

Jaded:
Worn out, wearied, or lacking enthusiasm; exhausted
Cynically insensitive; made callous by experience


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Esox Rocks!!! LOL!!!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Given your professed devotion to Ugly Sticks, I can understand that.:lol:
> 
> Jaded:
> Worn out, wearied, or lacking enthusiasm; exhausted
> Cynically insensitive; made callous by experience


My reasoning for using Ugly sticks was because they were durable, had a good backbone and were cheep and the UL had the type of action I was looking for, as a college student I can't afford a 100 dollar plus rod..more than once I said they weren't the most sensative or lightest but they served my purpose of casting twisters, cranks and spinners for panfish and trout, even more so when you added power pro to them, now I don't have to use power pro to have sensitivity


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DE82 said:


> I'm pretty Jaded when it comes to rods...VERY picky about action, feel and a lot of things because what I like it's necessarily what most fishermen like since I fish for trout and panfish most of the time and not bass and other game fish. My Dad is also very picky and when I got the rod yesterday I handed it to him and his words to me were "You should order me one" I don't think you'll be disappointed what so ever with one -Bryon





ESOX said:


> Given your professed devotion to Ugly Sticks, I can understand that.:lol:
> 
> Jaded:
> Worn out, wearied, or lacking enthusiasm; exhausted
> Cynically insensitive; made callous by experience





waterfoul said:


> Esox Rocks!!! LOL!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

*CONVERT!!!!!*



> now I don't have to use power pro to have sensitivity


Oh , but you WILL!!! No such thing as "too much" sensitivty!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey, you don't have to defend the venerable Ugly Stick. I have 6 of them in the arsenal myself. I just don't kid myself and try to cast with them, they are for trolling.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Hey, you don't have to defend the venerable Ugly Stick. I have 6 of them in the arsenal myself. I just don't kid myself and try to cast with them, they are for trolling.


Yeah, I would never cast with my Med. action rods, I have 4 Med/Med Heavy actions all for still fishing throwing heavy sinkers for the SCR. The UL is the only one I would cast with but this new Shimano is something else


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wartfroggy said:


> I'd like to see some 8'3" downrigger rods in their lineup


I would think 8'6" is a more common size - but I think they are starting out with around 29 different rods if I recall right Chris.
ALWAYS room for more!

:evilsmile


----------



## rmihelcich (Jan 21, 2009)

i just bought one of these at the novi boat and fishing show and i love it. i used to have an ugly stick and i like it 10x better, its extremely light and you cant beat the lifetime warrenty. I put on a matching shimano sedona 2500 reel as well and have been extremely happy with it. shakespere is in trouble!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW, $40 and lifetime warranty...that alone is hard to believe. You can order them online, Cabelas and Tackle Direct just for starters. I'll look forward to actually feeling one


----------

